# [SOLVED] Reformatting problem...



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

Hello, a friend has given me the responsibility of reformatting his old laptop of which I don't have a make but it is a 233mgz Pentium w/MMX. That's about all I have on this beast. He tried to install a full version of Win98 over Win95. Now, all I get is a c:\> prompt no matter what I do. I DO have a boot disk.

Please help,
Peter


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, There may be some ID tags on the bottom of the notebook itself. I can't believe there is no brand anywhere on the outside of the case.......


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Which version of Win 98 did you install? Some versions of it might be too much for a 233mhz processor to run.... (I think MMX was around the time of Pentium Pro or earlier) Come to think of it, they all might be too much... Win 95 might be all it can handle...


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

He installed Win98SE and no there is no tag on the bottom that identifies the manufacturer. It DOES say it was made in taiwan and gives a model number as 5033. I think it might be a Radio Shaack model.

I don't think that Win98 is too much for it because the cd cover says it's for users of Win95 and 3.1. Now, 3.1 machines had much less guts than this, yes?

Please help!!
Thanks and God bless,
Peter


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

XP OS requires a 233mgz with Pentium/Celeron minimum. If that's the case with XP then 98 is either the same or lower.
Please help,
Peter


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Wet Chicken:

I've been using Windows 98SE for years on a 7-year old HP 8160 with a 233 MHz Pentium processor with MMX, and it works just fine.:up:


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Hi flavallee  I'm really happy that your setup is working out for you, but the simple fact of life is that if a processor is stressed out it _will_ burn up eventually. In fact I think it was after Win95 that they put in a detection system so that a person can't even do that, even if they wanted to. I've seen three people burn up their processors this way, but most of them had processors with the smaller micron technology. Some processors even mention this in the warranty.

God bless the processor fan


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by alamal:_
> *It DOES say it was made in taiwan and gives a model number as 5033*


Does it's battery look like this?


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

Yup, that's it! The battery says Toshiba.


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

*Everything that you wanted to know about the Mitac 5033 ...but were afraid to ask* 

A company called Mitac marketed the 5033 model in 1998. It can be found with many different brand names upon it. Trogon and some others sold the 5033 and often these companies kept the 5033 model name. It also went by the name of Kiwi 5033, Lap-Note, and Siemes/Fuijitsu. However, the 5033 was also widely sold as the AMS Tech Roadster 15 series of laptops and other than the small motherboard label hidden in the battery bay there's no other way of knowing that these machines were 5033's.

There were several motherboard variations over the long run of the 5033. If your machine has a letter after the number 5033 please let me know, and I will be able to post jumper settings for the motherboard for later use. If you look into the battery bay you should find a small paper label with the motherboard version. Looking at the Mitac support information for your version may provide some understanding the CPU limits of your machine.

The max. memory is 160 MB (32 plus 128) of SD-RAM in later 5033's. Some early 5033's appear to be able to only be expanded to 96 MB (32 + 64) and may require EDO memory.

Note: There's only one expansion memory socket and it is located under the CPU fan/heatsink.

The memory slot is cramped and a low-profile memory module works best, but a standard size module will fit sometimes with some cutting of plastic from the 5033 case and/or filing on the memory module.

The CMOS backup battery is located under the palm rest and to change it out you need to remove the four screws along the lower front side of the case. This battery needs to be changed ever few years and the laptop may NOT boot if this battery is dead. The battery cost is under $5.00 and so I suggest that you change it once a year to be safe. Be careful opening the LCD lid after removing the four retaining screws - the lid latch tends to pick-up the palm rest when you open the lid to remove the palm rest and if you don't hold the palm rest down to prevent this then the lid latch can break off as the lid is pulled up.

Quite a few 5033's have had faulty floppy drives and/or faulty floppy drive ribbon cables. The original ribbon cable is a metal shielded cable and seems to fail often. The floppy drive itself is a very small Mitsumi model that is the only floppy drive type that can be crammed into the small drive area inside the 5033 case. Removal of the floppy is a nasty job because you need to remove many screws. If you work hard at it you don't need to remove the motherboard. I lift the front side of the motherboard, then lift the rear side of the floppy and push back until the floppy release button clears the lower plastic case. Then lift the floppy up and out.

5033's may have a 12.1" or 13.3". However, the AMS Tech Roadster 15 and the Roadster 156 series laptops have the benefit of sharing AMS Tech's standard product model codes:

CT or CTA = 12.1" TFT LCD
CS or CSA = 12.1" Dual Scan LCD
CX or CXA = 13.3" TFT LCD

Where "A" = an improved (or later version?)

No matter which vender resold the 5033, it is a nice solid machine and should not suffer from early death from a weak case design. It's weight is fairly high when equipped with the Ni-MH battery and the machine always has a nice solid feel to it.

Of some interest to 5033 owners, the Mitac 6033 and 6133 models are improved PII or Celeron laptops that have the same basic case as the 5033. Not all 5033 parts interchange with these later machines.

Hope that helps


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

PS- I should be able to send you some drivers (_and maybe even a owners manual_) for this machine later today, after I get back from the doctors office


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

Ok, wetchicken. Please send them along. But one thing you have to realize is that I don't have that much experience with this and the article you posted is half foreign to me. Sorry bout that. I'm just trying to get this thing out of the c prompt. Also, I get a red window that says "partition doesn't exist" when booting. The boot disk seems to not be working. I dunno.
Thanks!
Peter


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Can you access the bios setup to be sure that it's even set to boot from the floppy disk first?


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

Ok, how would one do that, Candy? I apologize again, for my ignorance.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

On that old one, not sure of the key, usually you hit DEL, F 1, F 2, ESC, upon startup. Some bios screens will show which one upon startup.


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

Is that Sys. Config. Util? It say to enter F2 for that.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Probably.


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

It has 5 drop down menus...Main, Advanced, Security, Power and exit. In the Main the choices are Date & Time, IDE settings, Fast Boot, Boot Sequence, Key click and Display mode. I dunno where to go from here.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Boot sequence. Be sure floppy drive is first.


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

Under Boot Sequence there are 4 choices. A:then C, C: only, Anly and CD-ROM, then C:
CD-Rom is checked. 
If I should choose A: first should it be Anly or A:then C:?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

If cdrom is an option, just boot to the 98 install cd.


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

Ok, then what? I'll back outta this. It's now rebooting.
Here's what I get. I get a red window that says Partition doesn't exist. Save to disk feature is disabled. Strike any key to exit. Then I have the C:> prompt


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You don't 'back' out.......you need to save changes.


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

I'm sorry, I did that.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You saved changes? If so, can you go back in and verify that the cdrom is first boot device? Do you have the windows cd in the cdrom drive????


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

Yup, everything is set. Verified changes, cd in and rebooted. Startup disk is also in. I get what I previously said and am awaiting your next set of instructions!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Take the startup disk out.

Is the Windows CD a real Windows 98 installation cd? What does the top read?


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

It says Microsoft Second Edition Do not make illegal copies of this disc this program will search your system to confirm your eligibility for this special upgrade edition 1981-1999 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved. 0499 Part No. X04-14318.
That's it however, this guy installed a full Win98se version over Win95 already. That's when he started getting the protection error and that's where I came in.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

He would have had to jump thru some hoops to install the full version ontop of 95, it won't go that way without a fight.

You do realize, even if we get the upgrade cd to begin installation, you will need 95 cd or floppies to prove proof of ownership before the installation will complete.


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

Yup and that's gonna be a stretch. I know that somehow one can go into the registry to get that ID number but there is no 95 cd. I DO have a set of 95disks and a 95 cd from my own pc's. Will that do or is that a no-no? I mean I'm not installing it on this pc. I just thought perhaps to get a number off of it.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Why not go with his full version 98 install cd.

Even getting the ID from 95 won't work, the install wants the actual floppy or cd to find some files, I can't remember if it wants 3 or 4 floppies, obviously 95 would grab everything....and yes, that would not be the legal way to go about this. I'm not sure of the technicality if you weren't using 95 and completely removed it from any other machine, perhaps someone else can answer that question. I don't have time to research that aspect right now.....and since I'm a new Microsoft MVP, we wouldn't want to get off on the wrong foot


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

I just called hime and I asked him if he used the full Win98se version to install. He did but first he tried the upgrade version and that's what gave him the original protection error. He then "wiped" the drive and started fresh with the full version. There is NO Win95 cd to be found.
How hopeless does this look, Candy?


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

No we certainly wouldn't want to do that! Probably frowned upon in the MS circles.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Then tell him you need the full Win98SE version and let's go that route.


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

I have it right here!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Then let's see what that will do.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Also, get this 98 boot disk, just in case.

http://freepctech.com/pc/002/files010.shtml

Unless I've already had you get one of those in another thread 

I want to be sure of what we are working with.


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

It's in, floppy is out. C:\> is the prompt.


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

Done, can you tell I have dial-up?  A fresh new boot disk!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, fine, will you verify what floppy boot disk you have? Then let's go into bios and change boot order to A: first instead of cdrom and boot with that, you should get a menu to choose with or without cdrom support, choose with cdrom support and watch the info scroll by to see if it's happy with the cdrom drivers from the boot disk. It may not be.........


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

Okey dokey, it's MS Windows 98 & 98 SE


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes, get that one.

Save to desktop, NOT to floppy. Double click and follow instructions.


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

I'm not getting that one w/cd-rom support. The choices are just the ones I've given you in the previous post.
When I boot from the disk all I get is the c prompt with no choices.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Did you save the file to the floppy? Please scroll back thru the last couple of posts, you may have missed one, as I missed one of yours.


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

You know, I'm not using the laptop in question to get help here. I'm on my own pc. The laptop is kind of, well, dead. As I said I can only get it to boot to where I've stated in the previous posts. I downloaded the boot disk onto a floppy on my pc. I can't do from the laptop.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You can't just put it on a floppy, trust me here ok.....I figured you weren't using the laptop. Double click on the file, it needs to expand to a bunch of files.


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

Interesting thing just happened. I went into the system configuration and changed the drive to a: only. This after I inserted the disk I downloaded from the net. It came back with a message "non system disk or disk error - replace and press any key when ready". I then inserted another boot disk and got my boot w/cd support. I NOW HAVE THE A:\> PROMPT!!! 

Where to go from here?


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

Oooh, that's why the floppy didn't work when I downloaded it. Ooops. Sorry. Anyhow, we're set to go.


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

I DO trust you. It's not that I don't, it's just that I may, from time to time, miss some of those finer details. 

It's writing to the floppy right now.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, good, if we got cdrom with the other one, then let's try running setup.

You'll change to the cdrom drive, which should now be e: by typing

e:
and press enter

Does it change? 

If so, type 

setup
and press enter

Setup should start running.......

I know you trust me


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

Ok, it scanned for errors and I'm now in the setup mode. I'll post back during the process if something pops up that I don't understand.

Thanks so much, Candy and God bless YOU!!!
Peter


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You're welcome. I knew you could do it


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

Oh, oh, it loaded the files and now it's back to a DOS screen saying operating system not found.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

How far did the installation get?


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

Now I get an error message that says "standard mode:fault in MS-DOS extender" then gives some values. Then an E:\> prompt.


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

It got as far as installing the files. I left for a bit and came back to the DOS screen. I typed in setup again and now got the last post.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

We may have to format the hard drive and really start from scratch.

Have a read thru this to see if anything applies, I need to be away from the computer for a few minutes.

I shall return 

http://support.microsoft.com/defaul...pport/kb/articles/Q87/2/39.ASP&NoWebContent=1


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

I'll check in with you later or perhaps another day as I have some running to do. (gotta look for work)


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Do you know how big the hard drive is? Some of those older laptops had really small drives and some operating systems _just bearly_ fit on them. Just a thought...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hey Chicky, thanks for swooping in. Yeah, I kinda gave that a thought with the format idea.


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

No problem-mo  Glad to help  I'm going to upload some trouble shooting guides for that machine that you guys can download and look at, as well as some drivers that they should have on file  

It's possible that the machine loaded the first half of the OS and then rebooted for the drivers section, and by then the HD was full  

We don't know how the other guy "wiped" the HD, so it's been my experience to ALWAYS start from scratch. At least you know what has, and what hasn't, been done  

In the mean time I'll see what I can dig up on this beast


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Ok I know its not Christmas yet, but here is a complete install kit for that machine









Ive got all of your drivers (audio, modem, keyboard,VGA,utility, ETC.) your BIOS, a configuration guide, and even a *FULL SERVICE MANUAL* included inside!









You should be able to install the _basic_ Win98 on that machine, but probably not ME or anything else. Just format the HD and you should be good to go. Looks like it has either a two or three gig HD.

To download your early Christmas gift simply click HERE! 

There are a lot of goodies in this package, so it might take a while for you to download them by dial-up. However, please download them as soon as possible so that I can remove them from the server.









Enjoy


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

WOW, I'm truly amazed. CHRISTMAS DOES COME EARLY IN TSG TERRITORY!!! The only thing Chick is that it's a dead link on this end....Portland Comm. Error 404 page not found.

Yeah, it's a 3G drive or thereabouts. Now can someone please walk me thru this as I can get pretty dense.


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

_AHHHH!_









Those pesky boneheads over at portland deleted the file off of the server









OK no sweat, I'll upload it again for you in a few hours after I come back from the store


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

Thanks so much, Chick!


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

OK here's a brand spanking new link for you









Clickity-Click !


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

Thanks chick! I'll digest this info and post back.
Take care, thanks and may God bless!
Peter


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

Ok, Chick, now that I've gone over the stuff, for which I am very grateful for, what do I do next? I'm sorry but I don't know what to do with the stuff you gave me. I know that it contains drivers and the like but I'm not quite sure how to install them with no OS.

Excuse my ignorance,
Peter


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Did you figure out the key combo to access bios setup?


We need to trouble shoot this kind of info:

Bad Fault in MS-DOS Extender
This error message occurs when the fault handler dispatcher in DOSX.EXE generates another cascaded fault while trying to handle a protected-mode exception. This error is usually caused by one of the following factors: 

HIMEM.SYS is unable to control the A20 line. 
DOS=HIGH is not functioning properly (related to HIMEM.SYS control). 
The RAM, static RAM (SRAM), single in-line memory module (SIMM), or dynamic RAM (DRAM) chips are not functioning properly. 
You are running DR DOS. 
The third-party memory manager is not configured correctly. 
The EMM386.EXE NOEMS x=A000-EFFF line is missing from the Config.sys file. 
You have an old, out-of-date ROM BIOS. 
Your CMOS settings are incorrect. 
Your Windows files are old or corrupted. To test this, create a new directory on the hard drive, and install Windows in that directory. 
Your disks are corrupted. 
Your system is infected with the Form, Forms, Noint, or Yankee Doodle virus.


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

Gee, Candy, I feel like an idiot when you toss out that terminology like that. I'm not quite sure what key combo you're talkin' about.

As I said in a previous post, the error message could be coming from any one of these scenarios although the last is probably unlikely - the virus - but it shouldn't be ruled out altogether.

I haven't a clue of what the next step could/should be Candy. That's why I'm posting here. Could it be that this machine is more trouble than it's worth or no?

Thanks for putting up with me and helping me out,
Peter


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm leaving in a couple of hours and will be gone til 4/3, so we can try a couple of things until the Chicken checks back in.

When the computer is starting, there is a key to access the bios setup, it can be DEL, ESC, F 1, F 2, without going back thru the thread, I don't recall thinking that we are working with a Compaq, that would be F 10.

Oh yes, the old Radio Shack, did any of the info Chicken find address the bios (cmos setup) ?


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

Oh, THAT bios. The one where we changed the boot sequence? From C: to A:?


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

BTW, have a wondeful holiday, where ever it is that you're going. Be safe!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes, that is where we changed that info. If there is a virus scanner running in there, turn it off. You might try setting to default settings if that is an option.

Do you recall if when the machine was starting up normally, anything like EZBios scrolled by on the screen?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Did we try typing 

win

at the c: prompt?


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

If the drive was wiped wouldn't that rid the A/V also?

No, I didn't see anything about EZBios when booting.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Did you wipe the drive? I hadn't thought we got that far, and no, any bios virus scanner is apart from the software you would install later.


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

The guy before me wiped the drive. I'm not quite sure how but he did.

Hmmm, I checked the BOOT SECTOR PROTECT and checked VIRUS ALERT and nothing came up. I'm now in the BIOs or System Configuration Mode awaiting the next step.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Can you go to a c: prompt and type

dir
and press enter? Are there any files?

Save changes coming out of the bios for now, even though you didn't make any.


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

Yes, many!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, did you perhaps try to type

win
and press enter
to see if windows would load.

BTW, that means the hard drive was not formatted


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

Bad command or file name when I try to do that.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, let's try one more,

type 

cd windows
if it changes to windows

try

win
then press enter.

Same thing?


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

Oooo, something is happening. It went thru configeration and came up blue screen....

VFAT Device Initialization failed.
A device or resource required by VFAT is not present or is unavialable. VFAT cannot continue loading. System halted.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Are you trying to load an operating system alamal or verify it has been formatted ?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

alamal, I've asked mobo to assist, I really need to pack 

Good luck! You are in good hands, give him a bit to get caught up to speed


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

Beats me. I'm just doin' what you told me to do. I did exactly what you told me and it took off. I typed cd windows then it went to windows then I typed win and it took off.

Right now I'm still in blue screen awaiting your next directive.
BTW, did I say THANK YOU lately?
Peter


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Alamal, the bios setup is it set to boot from C drive or A drive ?


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

It's set to boot from A:


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Sounds like its corrupted now so I say we do a clean install since you have a bootdisk and full version cdrom. Are you up for it ?


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

Let's Rock 'n Roll baby! ;-)


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Ok.Insert both cdrom and bootdisk and reboot the system. This should boot from the bootdisk and when prompted select "with cdrom suport" when you get to the A:> prompt let me know.


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

Got it and standing by....


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Type format c: and when prompted select "y" to format the drive.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

let me know when fprmat is complete.


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

HOLD IT! It said format complete then said Write protect error, then format terminated. 

What's This?


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

It the bios antivirus protection shut dowd ? It must be disabled so reenter the bios , disable it and save the changes before you exit..


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

Ok, is there a way I can F2 (get into the bios) without rebooting and doing this all over again?


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

It doesn't sound like your friend formatted correctly. Before you install a new OS I would do as mobo suggest and reformat that drive so that you KNOW that the drive has a good foundation to work from  Make sure you don't need any of those files that you found. I you do, then back them up (copy them). Otherwise I would format the drive and then install windows from there. I sent you all of the drivers for that machine so you should be good from that stand point. *SAVE* a copy of what I sent you for later use. I promise you that one day you'll be happy that you did


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

no, you have to redo it but remove both disks first..


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by alamal:_
> *Ok, is there a way I can F2 (get into the bios) without rebooting and doing this all over again? *


One of the things that I sent you was a service manual for that machine. It might have this information in it for you


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

Whoa, ok lot's of info all at once. I'm appreciative but overwhelmed.

I'll remove both the cd and boot disk. Nothing needs to be saved. Do I still need to disable the A/V in the bios? If so let me know how to do that and give step by step instructions. You're dealing with someone who's not even close to your level. Let's just call it slightly above beginner.


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

Ok, I've re-entered the bios, changed the settings (so as not to protect), saved, exited and rebooted without cd or boot disk.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Now do this again :

Ok.Insert both cdrom and bootdisk and reboot the system. This should boot from the bootdisk and when prompted select "with cdrom suport" when you get to the A:> prompt let me know.


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

Stand by....


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm here


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

Got A:\>Prompt


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

type format c: then "Y " to the prompt


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

Ok, back to the A:\>


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

type setup

This should initiate the operating system load. There will be differenr prompts for settings from here on but nothing to worry about but should you need help I'm still here.


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

Well, it took me into Win98se setup. So far so good. Please stand by for more possible errors....


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

should be ok now


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Alamal from this point on Windows should install automatically. You'll just need to enter in the ID Key number and possibly insert another Windows disc if that isn't a Windows full install disk. Windows will try to restart several times, this is normal. If you come across any error messages please post the exact messages here so that we can assist you better


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

Not ok. I left to come back to a DOS screen. The one I get when I reboot and at the bottom it says Operating system not found.


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

It gives me the System Bios Screen (the one I referred to just above) with the Operating system not found and just a cursor at the bottom with no drive prompt.

Waddup?


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

did you install to C:Windows and remove the bootdisk as well.


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

Yup


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Do you know if the hard drive had previous troubles ?


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

Hey Mobo, looking back in the posts, when you told me to type setup, should I have typed C:setup or left the A: prompt and typed setup?


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

The hard drive had no troubles that I was made aware of.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

set the boot order to C drive please in the bios..


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

Ooookaaaay, now it's booting to the c drive and running Win for the first time.
Please stand by...


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

ok


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

Question popped up...
In the PC Card (PCMCIA) Wizard...
Are you using a PC card (network card, cd-rom connected to a scsi card, etc.) to install Windows? 

I don't think I am but there is a 10/100 ethernet pc card I just pulled out. Does that have anything to do with it?


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Make sure that the prompt _matches the drive_ that the CD is in and type *setup.exe*....

I think you might have tried to install it from the A: (floppy) prompt


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

They are asking whether or not there is a card that plugs into a slot by the ethernet card that has either a cdrom or hard drive plugged into it ? Or are they connected to the motherboard plugs directly ?


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by alamal:_
> *Ok, back to the A:\> *


Unless you are using the Windows floppy installation disk, you need to change it from A: to the drive where the Windows disk is at... 

If it is looking for a Windows CD, it won't find one in the floppy


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

It also says that the wizard will help remove your existing PC card drivers (which could conflict with the 32 bit Windows drivers) and install the 32 bit windows drevers needed to support pc cards. When installing support for your pc card driver, your pc cards will be temporarily disabled. this casuses problems if you are using a pc card to copy the files needed to enable this support.

Then it asks the question I posted before. Sorry I left this out.
Shall I put the card back in and click YES, NO, MAYBE SO?


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

No, no chick, I'm already in setup with the cd. I'm NOT in the DOS screen. I apologize for any confusion.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

First do you know if you have an scsi card with a cdrom or hard drive plugged into it ?


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

Gosh, mobo, what the heck is an scsi card? Like I said, I have this ethernet card I just yanked out.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Are there any other cards there that would have been next to it ?


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

None that I can see. There are no other slots one could push a card into.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by alamal:_
> *It also says that the wizard will help remove your existing PC card drivers (which could conflict with the 32 bit Windows drivers) and install the 32 bit windows drevers needed to support pc cards. When installing support for your pc card driver, your pc cards will be temporarily disabled. this casuses problems if you are using a pc card to copy the files needed to enable this support.
> 
> Then it asks the question I posted before. Sorry I left this out.
> Shall I put the card back in and click YES, NO, MAYBE SO? *


Go along with this then but you shouldn't replace the ethernet card while the pc is running so you 'lll have to install that later


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Continue on as you didn't have any cards installed you said..


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by alamal:_
> *No, no chick, I'm already in setup with the cd. I'm NOT in the DOS screen. I apologize for any confusion. *


OK. Glad to hear it's installing 

By the way, I thought this was a laptop. If so then not likely to have SCSI, especially since it is so old 

When you say "slots" do you mean on the side of the laptop, or _inside_ the laptop?

Just wondering...


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

Dang! In the next window after I clicked on NO, it says Windows did not fine dany existeing real mode PC card drivers. Either you did not have any or you have drivers that win couldn't detect
If your pc cards wree working properly before starting this wizard you probably have drivers that win did detect. You should review your system files and select the drivers yourself.
Do you want to review your system files and select real mode pc card drivers so win can disable them?

I haven't a clue what to do next here.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Its a laptop. i was thinking this was a desktop...


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

Hey Chick I mean on the side.


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by alamal:_
> *Hey Chick I mean on the side. *


OK, just want to make sure that we are all talking the same "_language_" 

...thought I was in the wrong thread for a moment there 



> it says Windows did not fine any existeing real mode PC card drivers. Either you did not have any or you have drivers that win couldn't detect


I'm guessing a machine that old didn't have any. I personally wouldn't bother wasting time looking for them, but wait for mobo and see what he says


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

me either....Just continue on for now..


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

I took the liberty and went beyond that and said no to both. It's now finalizing the settings. Still, things could happen between now and the 7 minutes it says that's remaining, so please hang in there with me.
thanks so much!!


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Don't get worried on us now...Read you sig ....Be of courage..


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

I was rebooting for the last time and got a DOS window that just says...
Windows protection error. You need to restart your computer. I can't restart using Ctrl>Alt>Delete but have to shut it down via the power switch.
I reboot and asks what mode to start in. It defaulted to Safe but I chose Normal which it went into. It updated some files and then went into Normal mode. Hmmmm. I shut down, restarted and wahlaaa, I've got Windows!! 
Candy, Chick and Mobo, I thank you folks sooo much for taking the time to help this illiterate guy out. May our good Lord bless you all for helping those out whom couldn't do for themselves!
Take care and God bless and until the next time,
See ya!
Peter


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Your welcome Peter have a good day...


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

*WHOO-HOO !!!* Glad it installed OK









If the laptop gives you any other problems, just start a new thread


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Late for the celebration, but since no one marked it solved, I will take the liberty.........thanks for the backup mobo and Chicken!


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Anytime and did you bring back souveniers ? Like a new mobo ?


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

...or some chicken eggs?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Lol, you two, still getting caught up and just saw this. Not yet, project for next month in Vegas


----------

